# best semi pro film SLR



## cpelsy2k1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey All,

Ive decided to take up a photo class next semester at my college and i need to purchase a film SLR. Now i know i could pick up a real classic for less than a hundred dollars but i would really like something from the 90's and on. Ive been looking at the nikon n90s and the canon eos 1n and i really like both. I want something that i can use for awhile but that i can also take my lenses with me when i go digital. Any thoughts? Anything i should keep in mind while looking at the new and used market? thanks!


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 20, 2005)

Take a look at the Elan 7N. That's what I use, and it's a very well-featured camera and almost perfectly fits the description of "semi-pro." The 1n should also be a nice camera, although I'm not very familiar with it. I do believe it was made to be a top-end professional camera in its day. But if you want something new and don't want to have to buy it used, the Elan 7N is a very good buy. There was a thread just recently in which thebeginning asked a similar question and I gave a longer description of the Elan 7N. I'll go find it and edit my post with the link.

edit: here ya go: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32498


----------



## KevinR (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't know what your looking at in terms of budget, but I would suggest a Nikon F100. I use a N90 and really like that too.


----------



## airgunr (Oct 21, 2005)

I would second the Nikon F100.  It's a great camera and built like a tank.


----------



## kfoster (Oct 21, 2005)

I have both the N90s and a F100. The F100 is difinitely a better camera then the N90s. I really like the N90s, but there are a couple things that may sway your decision. "G" type Nikon lens are not fully compatable and neither are "Vibration Reduction" lenses. In fact the VR does not work at all. The "G" lenses cannot be used in apeture priority or manual modes because the N90s does not have the ability to change apeture on the camera like all the newer Nikons do. The last problem with the N90s is that used ones typically do not look very good because the rubber on the film door comes off easy.

The F100 is the N90s replacement. Nikon got everything right on this one.

K


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 21, 2005)

I am a primarily Nikon user but I would second the recommendation for the Elan 7n.  It's a great camera.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 21, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> I don't know what your looking at in terms of budget, but I would suggest a Nikon F100. I use a N90 and really like that too.


 
i was about to suggest either of those, or if you want canon an Elan 7n.  as you see, these are quite popular.  any of these cameras will be great, and both support terrific lenses.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 22, 2005)

You have to decide what system you want. Nikon or Canon...

Canon seems to be better with digital. Full frame sensors and all...

Elan is good. There's no reason to shy away from film rebels either. The camera is just a box to hold film in. It's the glass that counts... and boy it's gonna cost you.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 22, 2005)

Or you can get a fully manual nikon. they're beasts that work forever, and build a collection of autofocus lenses which you can use later with digital body.

I'm a Canon guy... Can anybody chime in? Can AF lenses be used on manual bodies?


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 22, 2005)

not for canon's. different mounts. i tried myself actually.  nikons you can though, supposedly.  i second Doc's suggestion about a nikon manual focus if you dont need the AF.  great cameras.


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a "collection" of Nikon gear aquired over the past 35 years. Price will dictate where you go in a semi-pro camera. I believe with Nikon you have a wider choice of bodies and lenses. The N90 and F100 already mentioned are great. If price is an issue you can't beat an F3 with or without the motor drive. Mine is with, and it feels too small without. Without the motor, its small enough to make a great candid camera for PJ or street photography. It's a MF but will mount about any lens Nikon made since 1959. (as will most Nikon bodies) Its built like a tank and IMHO about the most rugged 35mm body made with all the pro features except AF. I now shoot a D1 and a D1X. I love being able to mount and meter with my older MF long prime lenses. In AF in focuses lightning fast as it has the guts of the F5, another great pro camera. With the intro of the D2 series, the D1 series cameras are now very reasonable for pro-level DSLR's.


----------



## airgunr (Oct 22, 2005)

Nikon does have better compatability for lenses between it's manual and AF camera bodies than Canon.  That being said Canon is excellent as well.  I prefer Nikon but it's a personal choice.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 22, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> not for canon's. different mounts. i tried myself actually. nikons you can though, supposedly. i second Doc's suggestion about a nikon manual focus if you dont need the AF. great cameras.


LOL

I didn't make myself clear. I'm sure you can't use FD (MF) glass effectively on canon AF bodies. As a "canon guy" I know that.

But I have no idea about Nikon compatibility, except confusion... since sometimes you have to mill a mount if it's really old... and sometimes you can't fully meter an MF lens with an AF body... or something like that.

So I was wondering if one of the people who are more familiar with Nikon system can chime in:

Is it possible to use current AF lenses on old bodies like Nikon F or other MF beasts from industrial age?


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 23, 2005)

As a Nikon guy I'll attempt to clarify. Nikon came out with the "F" mount in 1959 and still uses it today. As camera technology has evolved, the method the lens communicates with the camera and its meter has evolved as well. As meters were installed on cameras, Nikon first used an external method to couple the lens and meter, we call it a "fork". In the mid-seventies, the external coupler moved to the lens mount face of the aperture ring. To make the first design compatible with the new style or "AI" (Auto Index) style, Nikon provided a service to exchange the aperture ring of the first style with the second. If you wanted, you could mill of file a notch on the rings face and a few did this. Many, many lenses have had there aperture rings replaced or modified and are compatible with the vast majority of Nikon F mount bodies. As cameras evolved into the age of autofocus, more changes were made. In simple terms, the pro AF bodies will mount and meter with MF lenses. These include the F4/F5/F6, F100 and D1 and D2 series DSLR cameras. Another non pro body that come to mind are the old N2020 and I'm sure a few others I can't think of will meter MF lenses. The manual focus lens has a few limitations in metering, like most bodies will only meter in aperture priority and manual exposure modes with these lenses. Another limitation is with the new "G" series lenses. They do not have a lens mounted aperture ring. The aperture is adjusted via a camera mounted thumb-wheel and is controlled by the cameras computer and the lenses chip. These will work on most of the latest bodies but are useless on older MF camera bodies. Hope this helps, and wasn't too very wordy.


----------



## ajmall (Oct 23, 2005)

F100. you'll be able to pick one up cheapish and it really is built to survice a nuclear fall out. plus you can get a nice vertical grip for it too


----------



## cratersgators (Oct 25, 2005)

If you want to save money...get an Nikon Fm2n, and get D AF lenses..they'll work on the digital cameras..but, good lenses will cost you any way you go.  The Nikon F100 is for sure an option as well...

The AF lenses will work on the Nikon FM2n, you'll just be focusing manually.


----------



## will turner (Oct 25, 2005)

i have the eos 5 with vertical grip and it is a realy good camera, got it for £80 on ebay


----------



## LWW (Oct 26, 2005)

Let me throw in another really good Nikon option. The N8008s is a great unit and is more or less an F4s without the tank tough body.

It has the easiest multiple exposure mode I've ever seen. It's relatively small and light. It has a built in spotmeter. It works with all the MF lenses at least back to the AI variants of the mid 70's.

LWW


----------

